# Wir haben's getan!



## Wanderra (5. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Teichfans

Nach vielen schlaflosen Nächten, in denen ich mich mit den Vor und Nachteilen einer Teichvergrößerrung auseinandersetzte, haben wir es getan.

Und hier ist das Ergebniss.


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben's getan!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

ist doch sehr gut gelungen. Und die Bewohner scheinen sich auch schon wohl zu fühlen.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Wanderra (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben's getan!*

Hallo Markus!

Danke für Deine positive Reaktion, genau das was ich mir erhofft habe

Schönes Wochenende!!!!!!!!


----------



## guenter (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben's getan!*

Aber Hallo,

das war ja eine "schöne" Arbeit!

Gefällt mit sehr gut. 

Wünsche dir und den Bewohnern im Teich

eine Zeit ohne Algen.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben's getan!*

schöööön geworden ! 

Wenn das erst na alles richtig schön eingewachsen ist wirds noch schöner. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wir haben's getan!*

Servus Jens

Sehr schön   .... hoffe die Mühe hat sich gelohnt 

Wieviel Teichvolumen hat den jetzt dein Teich 

Stimmen die 8.500 Liter


----------



## Wanderra (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wir haben's getan!*

Hallo Helmut

Die Fotos sind seit Oktober diesen Jahres nicht mehr aktuell !
Den Teich den Du da siehst gibt es so nicht mehr, da mir beim anlegen ein Paar Fehler unterlaufen sind. Den Teichrand hatte ich zu tief gelegt, so das mir bei starken Regenfällen, Erde ins Wasser gelaufen ist. Auserdem gefiel mir das Gesamtbild des Teiches nicht, ich hab mir vorher nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Also das ganze nochmal von vorn!
Nach genauerer Planung haben wir, alles komplett neu angelegt. Tiefer, Breiter u.s.w.
Dann hab ich mir für den Ausenbereich eine externe Wasseruhr installieren lassen, deswegen kenne ich auch die exakte Wassermenge!
Aktuelle Bilder, werde ich gleich hintenanhängen.
Sind zwar Winterbilder, aber Deine Meinung würde mich trotzdem interresieren!

Gruß Jens


----------



## fredi (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wir haben's getan!*

Hallo Jens

 Da kann man doch nur noch neidisch werden  

    Fredi


----------



## Wanderra (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wir haben's getan!*

Hallo Fredi

Hab mir gerade Deine Fotos in Deinen Alben angesehen. Du hast keinen Grund neidisch zu sein!
Sehr schön angelegt!

Gruß Jens


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wir haben's getan!*

Hi Fredi,
das sieht ja richtig gut aus!   
Man möchte gar nicht glauben, dass Dein Teich so "klein" ist. Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude mit Deinem Kleinod. Sieht gut eingepasst in die Umgebung aus, hat einen schönen Rand.


----------



## Digicat (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wir haben's getan!*

Servus Jens

Schaut gut aus 

Hat sich am Besatz was geändert (Kois,Orfen,Goldfische > aus deinem Profil)  

Frage eigentlich wegen deiner Frage 


> Hallo Teichfreunde!
> 
> In den letzten beiden Jahren hatten immer mal wieder ein Paar meiner Kois mit Karpfenpocken zu kämpfen!
> Da es sich ja um eine Art Herpes handel soll, nehme ich mal an das ihr Immunsystem geschwächt ist.
> ...


Deshalb habe ich auch die Teichgröße hinterfragt 

Reinhard (Sternhausen), Wolfgang (drwr) und Annett haben Dir schon mal Antworten gegeben 

Da ich ja einen ähnlich großen Pflanzenteich habe (8.000 Liter) obwohl deiner am Foto größer aussieht .... kann ich deine Frage in folgender Weise beantworten ....

Ohne jetzt die Stückzahlen der Arten zu kennen .... kommt mir ein bisserl nach viel Fisch vor.

Viele Fische bieten eine große Angriffsfläche für __ Parasiten, Viren und Bakterien ...
Wenige Fische eben weniger ....
Dazu kommt, durch einen Überbesatz springen die Parasiten leichter auf einen anderen Fisch über, als es bei geringerem Besatz geschieht.
Jetzt noch die wenigen Fische gut durch hervorragendes Futter konditioniert *), ein gutes __ Filtersystem im Einsatz hat und regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel durchführt, sollte es möglich sein die Parasiten & Co. in den Griff zu bekommen.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf nur eine Fischart setzen (Orfen) ... macht auch eine eventuelle Behandlung im Teich leichter.

Eines sollte Dir aber klar sein .... eine Insekten-Larvenvielfalt (__ Libellen, __ Käfer, __ Fliegen, __ Molche, __ Kröten und __ Frösche) schränkt jeder Besatz ein. Er wird sicher nicht die ganze Population vernichten, wenn es genug Verstecke gibt, aber doch zu einem Großteil verputzen.

Dies ist der Grund warum ich keine Fische in meinem Teich ausgesetzt habe.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir damit weiter helfen 

*) konditioniert = über den Sommer - Herbst den Fisch auf den kommenden Winter vorbereiten.


----------



## Wanderra (10. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wir haben's getan!*

Hallo Helmut

Danke für Deine Anregungen!
Den Besatz habe ich ein wenig verringert. Eigendlich wollte ich alle Goldies raus nehmen, ich hab mich dann aber überreden lassen, es nicht zu tun!
Auf den Fotos kannst Du vieleicht erkennen das der vordere Bereich durch Bruchplatten vom Hauptteich abgetrennt ist. Dieser Bereich soll mir als Biotop dienen, er ist ca.2 Quadratmeter groß, und für die Fische nicht zu erreichen.
Auserdem hab ich eine ca. 40cm breite Pflanzzone rund um den Teich angelegt, auch die ist durch Steine usw. größtenteils vor den Fischen geschützt. 
Ich denke das müßte genug Lebensraum für die anderen Teichbewohner sein.
Was hälst Du davon?

Gruß Jens


----------

